# Under tailgate Vs. VBox Spreaders for Dump



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok we are looking into a new spreader for one of our dumps. A dealer has a good deal on both.... 
Its either the Truck craft de-icer or the salt dogg

Which is better?? Or which one do you like best??








VS.









Loading isnt a problem where we get our salt they got a loader!


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

I would get the under tail gate spreader. You can hold a lot more salt overall compared to the Vbox where your somewhat restricted. It wont hurt your dump if you overload it slghtly becasue you will most likely get rid of it pretty quick. Plus if you have left over salt at the end of a storm, easily dump it out and put it in some drums or garbage cans for later use in the smaller spreaders or for the sidewalk crews. Other thing that I like about the under tailgates is the fact the you dont have to back into the corner stalls to get the salt in there.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a tailgate spreader, as well as several hitch mount spreaders. If I had to buy a new spreader for my dump truck, I would probably go with a V box. The main reason is because I don't spread 7 or 8 tons per stom. If you leave the salt in the truck it rust the hell out of the bed.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

bristolturf;1012164 said:


> I would get the under tail gate spreader. You can hold a lot more salt overall compared to the Vbox where your somewhat restricted. It wont hurt your dump if you overload it slghtly becasue you will most likely get rid of it pretty quick. Plus if you have left over salt at the end of a storm, easily dump it out and put it in some drums or garbage cans for later use in the smaller spreaders or for the sidewalk crews.* Other thing that I like about the under tailgates is the fact the you dont have to back into the corner stalls to get the salt in there.*


Can you explain what that means?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I would go with undertailgate Just for the fact you can haul more salt.


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

I work for a local TWP full time. We run under tailgate spreaders, you can hold more salt. The only downside is you have to either stop and dump back on occasion or run with the bed up. If you go with the under tailgate make sure to have a bed vibrator installed. You will save alot of time with it. Live bottom beds or "walking beds" are real nice, gives you the best of both worlds. Expensive though.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Rc2505;1012348 said:


> I have a tailgate spreader, as well as several hitch mount spreaders. If I had to buy a new spreader for my dump truck, I would probably go with a V box. The main reason is because I don't spread 7 or 8 tons per stom. If you leave the salt in the truck it rust the hell out of the bed.


 your bed will be fine as long as u dump it all out and wash it down after every use, if your stupid enough to leave material in there then ya it wil rust the bed out. good smart maintenance will help keep things running longer in the long run!!!

I like running under tailgate spreaders due to u can haul more material with out the add weight of a V sander, V vary in weights, that 's weight that you could be carry in as material. plus less stuff to break in them. No belt no motor, no fueling it ,


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Might be a alum. bed. Then he wouldnt have to worry about it.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Maybe I am the only one, but I don't really see the point in putting a V-box in a dump truck.


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

Brant'sLawnCare;1012726 said:


> Maybe I am the only one, but I don't really see the point in putting a V-box in a dump truck.


THANKS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But Im on the same line as you...Whats the point?? And my bed is sprayed with x-line or what ever that stuff is so i dont thing rust would be too much of a problem and we wash them regularly anyway!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll try to sway you. V Box takes the brunt of the corrosion, poly salt dog is good for that and washing it down isn't't that important after every use, V box can be moved to other truck with a spare wiring harness... if truck has mechanical difficulties or hydraulic dump problems.


----------



## Mvplc2010 (Feb 24, 2010)

Personally, I like v box bed spreaders. But they both have their pro's and con;s if i may. The poly v-boxes never rust but maintaining the inter components for the spreader are a little harder to get to. i dont know what your workshop situation is but that is something that you have to consider. Then again the under tailgate does let you hold a little more but theres some more complicated parts to maintain. If your going to get an under tailgate make sure its as much stainless as possible and you keep it clean and greased to help keep it running smoothly


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

FWIW, I went with a "poly/elec tailgate replacement"...I am very pleased with it. VERY easy to clean, more carry cap., takes up less room when stored away for the yr, and I can still use my bed for other things during the winter without taking it off. Oh, and I can still pull a trailer w/o taking the spinner or anything else off.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

SnowEx 2400?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

FWIW, running an undergate spreader is easy, and you don't need a bunch of angle on the box--if you line it. A simple piece of UHMW bolted to the floor (at the front only, with only a couple of bolts) will really improve how the box acts. You need maybe half the angle to get the material to move--not to mention if you "shake it back".


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

what exactly is UHMV. we have 2 snowex 2400, and a floor liner would come in handy.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

*U*ltra *H*igh *M*olecular *W*eight polyethylene. It's very commonly used for lining dump trucks, including my personal truck (in sig) to reduce wear on the dump body and reduce the required bed angle to facilitate material release. You can just Google it and find a bunch of different manufacturers. Quicksilver is some of the best material, but for what you're doing you don't have to terribly choosy. Just stay with UHMW (versus HMW), and you'll be very pleasantly surprised at how it improves the bed's ability to dump at a low angle. Just be forewarned--do NOT try to walk on it when it's wet, because you will very likely have a "gravitational confrontation".

I would use 3/8", because it is rigid enough to stay flat without a ton of bolts, but 1/4" will do the job just fine with perhaps more attachment points. Bolt it up front only, so you can wash out underneath it. Also, with the 2400, you can extend it slightly so it covers that little gap into the 2400's hopper, for total coverage.

http://www.google.com/search?q=UHMW...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

HTH!


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

You could also scout local truck/trailer equipment shops for a piece from an old liner that is no longer adequate for rock work, but would work fine for salt.


----------



## Kavu (Feb 10, 2010)

Westhardt Corp.;1013072 said:


> *U*ltra *H*igh *M*olecular *W*eight polyethylene. It's very commonly used for lining dump trucks, including my personal truck (in sig) to reduce wear on the dump body and reduce the required bed angle to facilitate material release. You can just Google it and find a bunch of different manufacturers. Quicksilver is some of the best material, but for what you're doing you don't have to terribly choosy. Just stay with UHMW (versus HMW), and you'll be very pleasantly surprised at how it improves the bed's ability to dump at a low angle. Just be forewarned--do NOT try to walk on it when it's wet, because you will very likely have a "gravitational confrontation".
> 
> I would use 3/8", because it is rigid enough to stay flat without a ton of bolts, but 1/4" will do the job just fine with perhaps more attachment points. Bolt it up front only, so you can wash out underneath it. Also, with the 2400, you can extend it slightly so it covers that little gap into the 2400's hopper, for total coverage.
> 
> ...


Do you have any issues with material getting trapped under the UHMW ?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

A little bit here and there, but that's why I mentioned attaching at the front only, to facilitate wash outs. Now, mind you that the liner in my trailer (sig) sees almost exclusively aggregates (crushed limestone, sand, gravel), and at the rate of roughly 25,000 tons annually (conservative average), so it sees a great deal of hard use, so I tend to see more aggregate material trapped than a salting application would. Even then, it's pretty minor. I've replaced the rear 1/2 of the liner once after 4 years of use, and was mostly due to the higher center area wear due to the round shape of the tub, although there were some signs of "drilling" (material underneath eating through the liner from weight above pressing the liner onto the trapped stones). I don't know that salt is even hard and abrasive enough to drill through a liner--I doubt it, honestly.

With salt, I wouldn't even worry about it, because salt comes out quickly with a mild rinse. Just prop the liner up with a couple of blocks, tilt the box and wash it out. Salt flushes out remarkably easily--especially when you deal with limestone all year.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

For reference...










If you look, you'll see how the liner's top edge is covered by an aluminum rail (on each side, the front bulkhead is bolted and the upper edge sealed with an elastic sealant) that is pinched into the liner (using a jack from the opposite side wall) and then welded. It does a great job of keeping stuff out. The only place I get any material underneath is near the tail (rear) of the liner, as it is free floating to allow for thermal expansion/contraction. But again, pry it up, tilt and rinse. It's worth every penny, because it allows me to get the load off more quickly and get back on the road without waiting for the box to come down, not to mention I rarely (read: not in the last few years) have to spray the inside with "chloride" (liquid calcium solution) to keep the loads from freezing. It just doesn't freeze hardly at all, and with the black color and "frying pan" effect, whatever does freeze thaws out by the time I take on my next load.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

2COR517;1012407 said:


> Can you explain what that means?


I dont know about you, but when we salt, we go corner to corner, meaning we back into the corner parking stalls to salt. Four passes down a parking isle (isle and stalls on each side) and like i said in each corner the truck gets backed in to salt in there. We use vboxes and i would imagine if we ran under tailgate spreaders we could avoid having to back into the stalls, just on one of the isle passes swing in closer to the stall so it flys in better.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

under tail gate all the way, never again own a v box. WAY less parts and repair. no fuel, no throwing chains, no rusted drag chains to break free in the fall. less storage space, if you get a rock or some really hard salt, you can drop the bottom open and un jam it.... try shoveling out the snow ex with almost 2 tons at 2:00 am when its 10 degrees out. I use to have to make the real critical choice of when to stop using a truck for fall clean ups, and put a v box on.... no problem with an under tail gate, even used it to haul snow piles around on site relocation. one last bit, for those that say the dump box will rust out.... A dont be stupid and leave it full. thats why you can dump it. (a steel V box will rust as well) B. every v box that i ever used, 200 plus lbs of salt ends up on the floor of the truck any way, either becasue we stacked it too tall, or we were loaded with a large loader. So at the end of the night, you would have to shovel it out by hand anyway, personally id rather just pull the lever


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Another consideration is visibility. A V-box will block most of your view.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Real truck drivers use their mirrors. 

Just sayin...


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

elite1msmith;1014715 said:


> under tail gate all the way, never again own a v box. WAY less parts and repair. no fuel, no throwing chains, no rusted drag chains to break free in the fall. less storage space, if you get a rock or some really hard salt, you can drop the bottom open and un jam it.... try shoveling out the snow ex with almost 2 tons at 2:00 am when its 10 degrees out. I use to have to make the real critical choice of when to stop using a truck for fall clean ups, and put a v box on.... no problem with an under tail gate, even used it to haul snow piles around on site relocation. one last bit, for those that say the dump box will rust out.... A dont be stupid and leave it full. thats why you can dump it. (a steel V box will rust as well) B. every v box that i ever used, 200 plus lbs of salt ends up on the floor of the truck any way, either becasue we stacked it too tall, or we were loaded with a large loader. So at the end of the night, you would have to shovel it out by hand anyway, personally id rather just pull the lever


A lot of good points, but mostly aimed at older, gas-engined conveyor spreaders. The auger feed spreaders tend to keep the material in the box much better than the conveyor feed, and without the gas engine you can control feed and spinner independently (probably the biggest factor IMHO).

Now, that's not to say that V-boxes are superior now, they're just better than they were. I've shoveled out more salt that I care to admit from v-boxes that froze, or had a failure and could not feed material. But, I will say that unless you go full-on hydraulic, the modern under tailgate spinners are no match for the higher end v-boxes.

I'll put it like this, if I were to "hypothetically" spec trucks, I'd run 2 yard v's in my 2500 pickups, and under gates on dump bodies on anything heavier, unless I was to outfit a small flatbed delivery truck, in which case it would also get a v-box. Finance permitting, I'd run primarily 14.5K GVWR dumps anyway, so...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Westhardt Corp.;1015147 said:


> Real truck drivers use their mirrors.
> 
> Just sayin...


I've been plowing with V-boxes for six years. But I have plowed a few times without one. It's nice to lookup and see everything behind you.


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

i think im going to get a under tailgate i demoed one and really like it! i know "real truck drivers use their mirrors" but i really like to see straight through the back window


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

if you do some mods to the spreader and take your tail gate off, you can shut the door completey and see right out the back much better


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Westhardt Corp.;1015155 said:


> A lot of good points, but mostly aimed at older, gas-engined conveyor spreaders. The auger feed spreaders tend to keep the material in the box much better than the conveyor feed, and without the gas engine you can control feed and spinner independently (probably the biggest factor IMHO).
> 
> Now, that's not to say that V-boxes are superior now, they're just better than they were. I've shoveled out more salt that I care to admit from v-boxes that froze, or had a failure and could not feed material. But, I will say that unless you go full-on hydraulic, the modern under tailgate spinners are no match for the higher end v-boxes.
> 
> I'll put it like this, if I were to "hypothetically" spec trucks, I'd run 2 yard v's in my 2500 pickups, and under gates on dump bodies on anything heavier, unless I was to outfit a small flatbed delivery truck, in which case it would also get a v-box. Finance permitting, I'd run primarily 14.5K GVWR dumps anyway, so...


i have run new electric ones and gas powered ones, older nwer, poly , steel stainless. auger, chain drag, the single only reason that a "hihg end" V box spreader is nice, would be becasue you dont have to mess with putting the box up in the air, thus making it a little faster to salt.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

2COR517;1015166 said:


> I've been plowing with V-boxes for six years. But I have plowed a few times without one. It's nice to lookup and see everything behind you.


Agreed, it is. But, I also tend to train guys to back up as little as possible. It's pretty rare that you hit things going forward. With the bigger lots I was doing, backing up was just a wasted of momentum and a recipe for problems anyway--not the case with smaller, more technical lots. That's where the more experienced guys were sent.

My new goal is to launch a salting arm that prevents all plowing, period. Whaddaya thnk?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Westhardt Corp.;1015220 said:


> My new goal is to launch a salting arm that prevents all plowing, period. Whaddaya thnk?


Sounds good. Should boost your sod business in the Spring too. 

Oh yeah, I'm calling the environmentalists

They are going to be :realmad:


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll salt them, too. That should keep them quiet for awhile.

:laughing:


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I will then sell them water...


----------



## sdcarr23 (Dec 19, 2003)

*Undertailgate Spreader Experience*

Hello all,
Great discussion on V's vs undertailgate spreaders!!! I am currently in the market for an electric undertailgate spreader for a F550. Specifically I am looking for real world experiences/feedback on the new Saltdogg/Buyers Model 92440SSA. Feedback on electric undertailgate spreaders from different manufacturers would also be appreciated.

http://www.saltdogg.com/Salt_Spreader/UnderTailgateSpreaders/index.html

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I think that is the only electric under gate model out there right now. I would also like to hear how it goes with them...


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Far from the only one. Truckcraft and Swenson both have units out. The Truckcraft has the bugs worked out of it already. The Swenson uses Karrier controllers and a motor housed in Stainless. If $$$ aren't a problem the Swenson would be my choice. The Saltdogg is ok for the money, but you need to have a backup controller.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Guess I didn't look hard enough--didn't know TC and Swenson had electric under gates as well. Seems like the common issue with electrics is controllers, and for good reason. That's a lot of PWM amperage to deal with.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Downeastern makes one too


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i have a v box in my dump and i like how i can just salt without putting the body up. i also like that i cant put it in a pickup if my dump broke down. im not limited with visibilty because its a dump anyway. the things i dont like about the v box is that it ties that truck up all winter with the spreader. i also dont like how i get material under the spreader from the chain so it makes it hard to clean the truck floor. if i have any salt or sand left over i just take the shute off and empy it out right into the bucket of my looader for next time. i guess its a toss up


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

sven1277;1019152 said:


> Downeastern makes one too


Downeaster has a tailgate replacement, not an undergate.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

do central hydraulics and forget electric. You will never go back.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

You're right lilweeds. What would be the pros/cons of a replacement tailgate vs an under mount? Comparing the Truckcraft units, the ut is has a bigger drive motor.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't know. For weight I would think the replacement might be better. No real world experience here.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Mackman;1012615 said:


> Might be a alum. bed. Then he wouldnt have to worry about it.


That will be a problem if he uses treated salt. The chlorides are not good for Aluminum



gottaluvplows;1012780 said:


> THANKS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But Im on the same line as you...Whats the point?? And my bed is sprayed with x-line or what ever that stuff is so i dont thing rust would be too much of a problem and we wash them regularly anyway!


If you have a steel bed then I would use a product like Super-Slide. The rusting metal is what causes the material to "stick" to the bed. Stainless steel is your best option IMO.



sdcarr23;1018292 said:


> Hello all,
> Great discussion on V's vs undertailgate spreaders!!! I am currently in the market for an electric undertailgate spreader for a F550. Specifically I am looking for real world experiences/feedback on the new Saltdogg/Buyers Model 92440SSA. Feedback on electric undertailgate spreaders from different manufacturers would also be appreciated.
> 
> http://www.saltdogg.com/Salt_Spreader/UnderTailgateSpreaders/index.html
> ...


I personally will never use a electric motor unit ever again. I have had nothing but issues with my downeaster. Had to replace my motor after only one year. Remember Salt loves electricity and it will find a way to get to it. You can't seal the motors good enough.



sven1277;1019152 said:


> Downeastern makes one too


Piece of Crap!



Cutter1;1019397 said:


> do central hydraulics and forget electric. You will never go back.


Exactly, If I keep my spreader I will be turning it into a hydro unit. Blown hose is a lot easier and cheaper to fix than a bad motor.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

hlntoiz;1020315 said:


> That will be a problem if he uses treated salt. The chlorides are not good for Aluminum


Not as bad you might think, really. I've hauled (in my own trailer, in sig) a lot of salt, as well as treated products, and the corrosion is not even a minor factor. However, I do make it a point to rinse it off a few times a week--if you let it sit, it will etch and start causing problems. But, water (especially hot) makes very quick work of salt removal. Then again, I'm also accustomed to limestone, which makes salts look like road grime. 



> If you have a steel bed then I would use a product like Super-Slide. The rusting metal is what causes the material to "stick" to the bed. Stainless steel is your best option IMO.


Hmmm, this sounds familiar. Super Slide makes a very nice liner, blue being comparable to QuickSilver.

*U
H
M
W*

'Nuff said.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

hlntoiz;1020315 said:


> That will be a problem if he uses treated salt. The chlorides are not good for Aluminum
> 
> If you have a steel bed then I would use a product like Super-Slide. The rusting metal is what causes the material to "stick" to the bed. Stainless steel is your best option IMO.
> 
> ...


true, but blown hose, broken hdro drive belt, bad clutch pump, bad hydro motor, your really just trading one evil for another honestly. /mexicans with salt shakers is the only way to go :laughing:


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1021000 said:


> Not as bad you might think, really. I've hauled (in my own trailer, in sig) a lot of salt, as well as treated products, and the corrosion is not even a minor factor. However, I do make it a point to rinse it off a few times a week--if you let it sit, it will etch and start causing problems. But, water (especially hot) makes very quick work of salt removal. Then again, I'm also accustomed to limestone, which makes salts look like road grime.
> 
> Hmmm, this sounds familiar. Super Slide makes a very nice liner, blue being comparable to QuickSilver.
> 
> ...


I agree. Just giving him an option and full understanding.



elite1msmith;1021006 said:


> true, but blown hose, broken hdro drive belt, bad clutch pump, bad hydro motor, your really just trading one evil for another honestly. /mexicans with salt shakers is the only way to go :laughing:


Those things ware from excessive use not from having a little bit of salt water put on them. And they tend to give you some "heads up" before they go. They just don't crap out on you for no reason.:realmad:

PS. Mexicans don't like the cold.


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

under tailgate is the best option but if your hydros go out good luck


----------



## 05 superduty (Sep 25, 2007)

Generation 2 Tornado 2.5


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

what do you guys do about salt freezing up on real cold nights especially if it got wet earlier. does it ever freeze into a "block " and/or do frozen clumps eventually block off the auger?
TIA
steve


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

xtreem3d;1089876 said:


> what do you guys do about salt freezing up on real cold nights especially if it got wet earlier. does it ever freeze into a "block " and/or do frozen clumps eventually block off the auger?
> TIA
> steve


In extreme cases, with an undertailgate you dump the load and reload. Sometimes you can reach right in the box and break up the restriction. With a V-box - you start shoveling or probing the clumps. One of the bigger advantages of an under tailgate, since thats what this thread is about.

Since i didn't offer my opinion yet, I prefer an undertailgate. Like already mentioned, V-boxes are a good alternative for vehicles other than dump trucks. In a dump truck though, a V-box is pointless. An under tailgate is cheaper, easier to work on / maintain, less to go wrong in the first place, easier to deal with frozen salt, and allows you to carry more capacity.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

thanks !
steve


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1021000 said:


> Not as bad you might think, really. I've hauled (in my own trailer, in sig) a lot of salt, as well as treated products, and the corrosion is not even a minor factor. However, I do make it a point to rinse it off a few times a week--if you let it sit, it will etch and start causing problems. But, water (especially hot) makes very quick work of salt removal. Then again, I'm also accustomed to limestone, which makes salts look like road grime.
> 
> Hmmm, this sounds familiar. Super Slide makes a very nice liner, blue being comparable to QuickSilver.
> 
> ...


Lined my dump trailer this spring. I hauled salt with it last year before this and didn't wash it properly. Not a good idea.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

how much would it cost to get super slide/uhmw lining for my truckcraft aluminum dump insert. i think it would be a good investment. thanks


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Burkartsplow;1090245 said:


> how much would it cost to get super slide/uhmw lining for my truckcraft aluminum dump insert. i think it would be a good investment. thanks


The material isn't all that expensive and they have different grades. I paid close to $1000 to get my dump trailer done which is 12'x8' if you count going up the sides as well.

I have left lawn clippings dirt sod soil for extended periods even rained on it and slid out no problems wet or dry.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I have used Aluminum dump inserts for a few years without issue. I believe the issue of Salt vs. Alum only comes up with poor quality aluminum. Has anyone else heard that?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Pristine PM ltd;1090375 said:


> I have used Aluminum dump inserts for a few years without issue. I believe the issue of Salt vs. Alum only comes up with poor quality aluminum. Has anyone else heard that?
> 
> I thought your inserts were all stainless? Like you said only if it is poor quality that you would have issues, but I am hoping truckcrafts choice in material used in there products is of better quality I would think. I was just thinking of doing the floor of the insert just so I dont have to do any issues. Do you think putting an 80lb vibrator on be a good idea also or do you think that is overboard? thanks Aaron


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

subd... we are also torn between another v-box, and a under tailgate...


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i was wondering why (at least here in MO) all the county and state trucks use V boxes instead of tailgate spreaders. you'd think they would want to haul as much as possible? i can only think maybe they are worried that drivers will get caught with the dumps up going under power lines and overpasses??


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Burkartsplow;1090434 said:


> Pristine PM ltd;1090375 said:
> 
> 
> > I have used Aluminum dump inserts for a few years without issue. I believe the issue of Salt vs. Alum only comes up with poor quality aluminum. Has anyone else heard that?
> ...


----------

